# Found 2 pigeons...



## PluckyLady (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi... I am in Alberta, Canada. It's pretty cold and snowy here right now. Tonight I was walking my dog, just before midnight, and he found something in the snow... I proceeded to call and pull him (thinking it was a bone or rotten food)... he finally came to me with the thing in his mouth... it was a pigeon. I got him to drop it... my dog is a lap dog and is not the one that injured it.

My apartment is across the street, so I took my dog home... then came back looking for the pigeon... instead of one, I found two huddled together against the wall of a building.

I approached them... neither of them tried to fly away. One kind of flopped and flapped a bit (scared)... the other wouldn't move at all and has a wound of some sort on it's head - it looks like the skin was removed but is not bleeding - very dried up dark scab that covers it's whole head - the wound looks old. So I grabbed them both and brought them up to my place.

They are both pretty wet. Right now, they are in a plastic kennel (a rabbit/guinea pig kennel that you would use to got to the vet). I put a towel in the bottom and a small ceramic bowl of distilled water. Then, I added some bread crumbs. They are now in the kennel under a towel in my closet... and aren't doing anything. I haven't really looked them over because they are so scared... I don't want to harm them any more than they've obviously been.

I brought them home because I didn't want them to die in the cold (if they are dieing)... or help them heal if I can. I don't really know much about birds - I've had budgies before and dove about 9 years ago for a little while. So... please if anyone can offer me advice on what to do... please do so. I am prepared to care for them and, if need be, keep them.

Thank you very much.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi there Pluckylady

Welcome to pigeon talk and thank you for saving these two unfortunate pigeons. The best thing for them right now is to keep them warm, quiet and calm. Your cage setup sounds good for them as well. Can you tell if they are younger birds or older ones? How's the feathering on the pigeons...if you see yellow hair-like feathers mixed in with the other feathers, this is a young bird. The eyes will be dark brown or grey in young bird, red or orange in an adult. Try your best to assess the birds for other injuries, such as open or bleeding wounds, wings or legs that seem odd, or limp. Water is much more important than food at the moment so make sure they are drinking it. You can add a pinch of sugar and salt to the water which will help replenish lost electrolytes. If you have other animals or birds in your home please wash your hands well before and after handling the pigeons. This is standard hygiene practise. Food can be wild bird seed, dove mix bought at a pet store. The bread isn't really very good though. At home you can use unpopped popcorn, uncooked rice, or dethawed frozen peas or corn.

Other members will be around shortly to give you more specific information. Thanks again for saving them for freezing to death!


----------



## PluckyLady (Mar 17, 2005)

Thank you Brad... I am going to check them right now (for all the things you described)... I will come back after and tell you what I found. Thank you again... I'll be back shortly.


----------



## PluckyLady (Mar 17, 2005)

Okay... I did what you asked. 

The one that seems really injured is quite different than the other. It has very dark skin... I can see alot of it (alot of feathers missing on the lower back and all under the wings and some on the stomach - and of course, none on the head). This one seems to be limping on the right foot. The head wound doesn't look like it's through the skull... just very rough and black. This one also pooped about 5 times in the spot it is laying in. There are no yellow hair like feathers... and the eyes are brown. I also found no open wounds. This one doesn't move unless it's really scared... then it kind of flaps and limps away.

As for the other one... this one seems much healthier, compared to the other, but doesn't seem to fly... it can stand up and move around okay. I found no open wounds. This one is also somewhat chirpy now. The eyes are brown... the skin is pink... and it has very fine yellow hair in it's feathers. It also seems to have most of it's feathers.

Both of them seem very warm and almost dry. I was wondering if the birds are related - maybe a mother/father and offspring?

I also added the salt and sugar to their water. And, I took the bread out... adding the corn and rice.

I hope this helps a bit... thank you again and please let me know if you think of anything else. I'm going to be on here for awhile.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Again, 

I'm at work at the moment and I'm kind of pressed for time. Thanks for the update. Can you possibly post a picture of the birds in here? that would help a lot to determine their approx ages. If you go to the home page in here, click on the icon of the man holding the newspaper and it will take you to a series of pictures showing pigeon development. Perhaps you can guess at their ages from that. Are they different sizes? These birds sound young to me. If they were found at the same spot they could be nest mates. Also, there is a resource section in here that explains the care of young or sick pigeons a bit. You're doing all you can at the moment thank you for that. Hopefully other members will be on to assist you further. I have to sign off now but will be back in about 2 hours or so. 

Thanks again for helping these birds,


----------



## PluckyLady (Mar 17, 2005)

Hmm... I checked out the pictures you asked me to look at. I think they look kind of like the pics 27 - 34. I am going to try to take pictures with my digital camcorder... it has been acting up lately, so I hope it'll work. Oh... I forgot to tell you what the feces looked like that the sicker bird had... they looked normal to me (but I could be wrong) - all of the droppings were dark with white on them... they were squishy (I picked them out to throw them away. Just thought I'd let you know. Thank you again... I'll see you later.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Pluckylady, 

I think the picture is coming clear to me now of what might have happened to these two birds. You mentioned you live in an apartment building. Pigeons often nest on balconies or roofs of apartment buildings. These birds sound pretty young to me and they also sound like nest mates. I'm figuring that either they fell off the ledge to the ground, or maybe a person shooed them off. Either way, I think they fell which could explain why one is injured. If you would be so kind today and pick up a dove seed mix, such bags can be found at almost any pet store. If they are young as I think, they will need a better diet than just corn or rice. Make sure they are drinking water. If they don't know where it is or how to drink, try guiding them to the dish and gently pushing their beaks into the water so that they can feel it on their beak. If you could take a picture of the injured foot, this would be good as well. Thanks again for helping, they surely would have died had you not brought them in.


----------



## PluckyLady (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi again... They are still alive but I'm not sure they are eating or drinking. I will try what you've asked (about the food and pics). Thank you again... and I will keep you posted... as I need all the help I can get! See you later.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

They might still be very young and don't know how to eat.
Did you dip their beaks into the water? They should be drinking.
At that age it is possible to teach them how to eat by themselves, offer them some small seeds first, like millet and flax seeds. 

Reti


----------



## PluckyLady (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi again... the pigeons are still alive. The healthier one seems totally fine... but can't fly... he/she was able to pirch on my finger just fine... I haven't got this one to drink though - it won't drink when I dip the beak into the water (just gets angry or scared). It is still very chirpy... especially when I take the other one away. It is also very protective of the other one... many times when I've put my hand in to move the sicker one, this one will try to attack my hand. 

As for the sick one... I got him/her to drink... I dipped the beak in the water and... WOW... it just devoured the water! It drank a lot... right after he/she was done, it actually stood up a bit then settled back down. This one is still limping... I really can't tell what's wrong with it's leg/foot. It is still not really moving anywhere like the other one though. Oh... and, I did find some of that yellow hair on this one too... I saw a lot in some different lighting... though not as much as the other pigeon.

As for eating... it doesn't seem like either of them are eating at all. I can't go pick up some of that food until this evening... is there any way I can get them to eat? I also can't get the pictures yet... I had alot of trouble with lighting... the pics were too dark to see anything. I'm having my friend come over this evening to help me - so, hopefully we can get some pictures on here.

My biggest problem right now is that one, or both, of them keep pooping in the water... I never knew a bird could poop that much. I also tried feeling under the feathers to see if I could feel anything that seemed out of the ordinary. The one thing I noticed with both of them is that I can really feel their breast bones... they seem skinny... is this normal?

If there is nothing wrong with the healthier pigeon... can it still learn to fly without it's mother?

I also changed the cloth bedding for shredded news paper.... it is much better.

I've also called around... but NOBODY takes pigeons apparently.

I have one more question... I've got 4 cats and the 1 dog... can they catch anything from these birds? I've heard of deseases and stuff. It's not like I let them near eachother... or even in the same room... just that they are in the same apartment (and my dog did have one in his mouth at the beginning of this ordeal).

Please... if anyone has any advice at all (even just a little bit)... let me know. And... thank you to the ones that have replied so far. I will be back on here later this evening... thank you so much.


----------



## PluckyLady (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi... I was just browsing the other threads in here and I came up on the "day to day pictures of development" in the Pigeon Daily thread... And... I'm quite positive that these pigeons are about day 22-23. Just thought I'd let you know. See you later...


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

Good luck plucky lady..good to see another person enjoy pigeons in calgary. Yes the weather is CRAZY it was doing fine till the flurries arrived lol. I have 2 "wild" birds i adopted and 2 racing homers they are both paired up 
anyways good luck with your new birds

Elvis


----------



## PluckyLady (Mar 17, 2005)

elvis_911 said:


> Good luck plucky lady..good to see another person enjoy pigeons in calgary. Yes the weather is CRAZY it was doing fine till the flurries arrived lol. I have 2 "wild" birds i adopted and 2 racing homers they are both paired up
> anyways good luck with your new birds
> 
> Elvis


Are the birds still wild? Are they in cages? Have you heard of any place that takes pigeons in Calgary? LOL... sorry for all the questions... I'm just very new to this... and worried about these 2 pigeons (I worry that I might do something wrong and harming them in the process). Thanks for your post.


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

theres lots of local rehabs..i could also contact the local racing pigeon club for you and they could give you some advice on where to go..or if you want to keep them ask some questions  ... Im pretty sure that at least one of the 100 memebers has expeirence in rescueing sick or any type of injured pigeon.

Ill go look for the phone number if your interested


----------



## PluckyLady (Mar 17, 2005)

elvis_911 said:


> theres lots of local rehabs..i could also contact the local racing pigeon club for you and they could give you some advice on where to go..or if you want to keep them ask some questions  ... Im pretty sure that at least one of the 100 memebers has expeirence in rescueing sick or any type of injured pigeon.
> 
> Ill go look for the phone number if your interested


That would be great... but I've got to go right now... I will be back later and will get the info then. Thank you so much! See you later.


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

No they're not wild and they are actually very nice..they layed there first egg yesterday..they are in cages but they're allowed to go out. you must wait 6-8 weeks before releasing pigeons. ( unless they're too young to remeber their location of birth) then you dont have to worrry about loss. Pigeons are easy to care for..its basically food and water..they rarely ever get sick. If you really dont want the birds i could take them.

Elvis


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

I added you to msn ...that is if you have msn messenger?


----------



## PluckyLady (Mar 17, 2005)

Allo... I am sorry it took me so long to get back on here. Well... I was able to get some pigeon/dove seed. I am quite sure they are not eating it... I don't know how to get them to. I tried dipping their beaks in it... no luck. I also got the pics done but there's 17 of them... so I don't know if I'm allowed to put that many up in here. In fact, I don't even know how to post them. I tried clicking on the Insert Image button but it doesn't work... none of the buttons do (smilies, alignment, bold, etc.). Could someone please tell me how I can put these pics in this thread? Most of the pics I took are of the sicker one... head, back, feet).

I do have an update on the sicker pigeon though... the crusty dark scab-like stuff all over the top of it's head has started to come off a bit. I took almost half of it off... underneath was, what looks like, new skin. The last half that's left is very thick and I tried to peal it off but noticed a tiny bit of blood underneath... so I left it for now. I hope it's like the other stuff I was able to get off, and not infected or something. Should I be putting some kind of ointment on it's head? Also... this one isn't limping as noticable as before... it can actually stand up for a bit but lies around most of the time - I looked much closer and felt it's legs but it all looks normal to me. I also got him/her to drink again... 

As for the healthier one... it's still doing good. Although, I don't know if it's eating or drinking at all. I tried to give it water again but he/she just won't drink... or eat. I'm hoping it is drinking when I'm not around. I also noticed that it doesn't attack my hand as much as before.

How often do I need to try to get them to drink and eat? I've only done it a few times today. They still seem rather skinny. I've also been cleaning their little house... once in the morning... then again this evening (a few hours ago). Do I need to clean it more... and do they need to be in a bigger "house"?... the one they're in is enough for them both to move around and stand up. I don't have anything else here... but have a big bunny cage and a budgie/finch cage in storage... and I don't have a lot of money to be buying all kinds of new things for these little guys. Any ideas?

And... that's all I can think of right now... but, someone please get back to me regarding what I've said and asked above. Sorry for the length - I just want to give every detail I can. I will be on here a bit longer... then I'll be back on in the later morning. Thank you again...


----------



## PluckyLady (Mar 17, 2005)

elvis_911 said:


> I added you to msn ...that is if you have msn messenger?


Oh... yes I added you as well. Sorry I had to leave so quickly earlier on. Talk to you later!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Plucky lady, 

I'm afraid you've got me at a bad time again at work. As for the young pigeons, it would seem that they are not ready to self feed yet. They were probably still being fed by their parents when you found them. You may have to resort to hand feeding them but don't rush ahead yet. Please read this thread and try to get an idea on what is involved: 
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=8070

To post pictures in here, they have to be in either Jpeg or Gif format and under 100K in size. When you are posting a message go to the bottom of the page and it will say "manage attachments", browse to the file on your computer and then press "upload" and close that window, then submit your post. 

Hope this helps. Others will be along to assist you further hopefully. I'm signing off again for now (at work). Sorry I couldn't write more.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Seems like the babies are still too young to feed themselves.
You will need to feed them.
First, try again to give them small seeds, the smallest there are in the seed mix. Put the dish in front of them and play with the food with your fingers they might get interested or hungry enough to start eating.
If that doesn't work, you can give them baby cereal with a syringe. 
Another option for now would be soaked puppy chow, which might be easier for you. Soak some puppy chow in water and put it piece by piece in their mouths. 5-6 pieces per bird should be enough for now. You will have to do that 3-4 times a day.
It should be only a matter of days until they start eating by themselves.

In a couple of weeks they should be flying, you don't have to teach tem that, their instinkts teaches them. Once they fly, they need to exercise and build up their flight muscles. So, they are not releasable until they are good flyers. You will have to let them fly a couple of hours a day in the room.

The you will have to realease them in a flock, they will learn from the others how to forge for food and where the safe places to roost are.

Do not worry about you or your other pets of catching diseases. Most diseases carried by pigeons are specific only to birds.
Good hygiene on your part, like washing your hands after handling the birds, will prevent any potential disease transmision.

Reti


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

I think he should be okay...if not hand feeding is a lot easier to the older ones..

do they still screem when you touch them?

elvis


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

These babies really need feeding now!

Any dog food will do as emergency food...soaked bicuits or canned food.

You can make a paste of it and encourage them to feed themselves using the "Syringe and balloon" method described in the "feeding techniques album at this link: 

http://community.webshots.com/user/cyro51


or just using a plastic freezer bag as described in the Pigeon Rescue album at this link:

http://community.webshots.com/user/mrenya

Even a disposable icing bag will have the same effect.

The idea is to mimic how their parents would feed them: the baby puts its beak inside the parent birds mouth, gapes and the parent pumps food into its mouth. Then the baby swallows.


Cynthia


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

I agree with Cynthia. Please post back ASAP and let us know what you're doing. Hopefully you can do as she has suggested and someone will be on to assist you to feed them.


----------



## PluckyLady (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi again... the pigeons are still here. I read a bunch of stuff in here about the "crop"... I think I found it on the healthier bird... it's like a balloon filled with water - so I think it is drinking now. I don't see this same thing on the sicker one.

I still don't know if they're eating... although, about a quarter of food was gone... I can't tell if all of it is spread around or if one of them ate some. I don't have puppy food... I have dog food (special diet) and regular canned dog food. I also have cat regular cat/kitten food and the regular canned cat food. Can I feed them the cat/kitten food? Someone please let me know... I have syringes but they are much too small... I want to try the baggie thing.

Is there some way I can soften and mash up the bird seed? 

Also... the healthier one actually hopped out of it's house, onto the edge... this is the first time it's done anything like that... it was while I was holding the other one (looking for the crop).

Oh... and in response to elvis' question... yes, they still pretty much scream when I touch them. Not as much when I hold them... but when I go to get them or when I'm looking them over, and when I put them back.

And... I have tried posting the pics but when I click the button down below (Manage Attachments)... absolutely nothing happens.

I am going to be on here off and on all day... my best times are in the middle of the nights though! Aren't there any more night owls (err... I mean pigeons) around here? Thank you to those of you who are trying to help... I soooo appreciate it... you people are wonderful!


----------



## PluckyLady (Mar 17, 2005)

Oops... I have another question (please excuse me if it's kinda dumb!)... when you say to add a "pinch" of salt and sugar to the water (which is less than a cup - probably just a bit more than half a cup)... does that actually mean a pinch (like grabbing some with my fingers)? Because that's what I've been doing. Thank you again.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Plucky lady, 

That is a good sign that you've noticed some of the seeds missing. Watch their behaviour closely. Any signs of weakeing will be obvious when they stop moving and sit there motionless. The thing with hand feeding is you have to be careful not to drown the bird with fluids. You could try grinding bird seed up in a food processor and adding water, or if you could get your hands on some human baby food...the pea kind specifically and adding some water. Keep a close eye on them please and try to observe whether or not they are in fact eating the seeds. Birds (especially young ones) can only go a few days without food or they will die. Again, it's hard for us because we don't know relatively how old these two are.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Yep, just a pinch, very little as you've described.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Cat food is too rich in protein, canned dog food would be best, just mash it up with a bit of water or put it through a liquidiser if you are using the baggie method.

If they were eating seeds you would be able to feel the seeds in the crop.

You can usually tell if a pigeon is eating from its poops. Lack of food will make the poops very scanty and green.

If I were you I would just open their beaks and dip some canned dog food in water (just to make it moist) and push it to the back of the throat, they swallow that automatically. At least that way you know they have some nourishment and moisture in them.

Cynthia


----------



## PluckyLady (Mar 17, 2005)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Yep, just a pinch, very little as you've described.


Oh good... thank you very much... I will try to get some of that baby food too but have to wait until tonight again.

So, I can not feed them the cat/kitten food, or the canned dog food, until I get that baby food?

Should I have them out with me all day (in their house)? I keep them in the bedroom during the day, where it's very quiet and dark... so my cats don't flip out (late at night my cats are in their kennels until morning). I check on the pigeons every couple hours at least. I am home most of the time... I can't work right now.

Sorry for all the questions. I really really appreciate everyone's replies.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi PL, 

Sorry for the confusion, Cynthia and I are trying to offer assitance at the same time. She's right about the poops and how to tell if they've eaten recently. This is a good way to gage what if anything is in their crops.


----------



## PluckyLady (Mar 17, 2005)

cyro51 said:


> Cat food is too rich in protein, canned dog food would be best, just mash it up with a bit of water or put it through a liquidiser if you are using the baggie method.
> 
> If they were eating seeds you would be able to feel the seeds in the crop.
> 
> ...


Okay... thank you so very much! The poops are turning green and there's much less of them. I will try that... oh... how much do I give them? Do I feed them until their crops ar buldging full (I read somewhere on here that it should be squishy but not hard - other wise that's too much)? Also... how do I keep them from flopping/flapping about while trying to feed them? I thought of wrapping them in a hand towel... just tight enough to keep the wings and feet still... and leaving a hole in the bottom for their tail. Thank you again!!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

It is best not to overfeed them. They can take 40ml per feed when they are 4 weeks old , but I would just do 20 ml for the first feed. That is about 4 teaspoons full.

Wrap them loosely in a towel when you feed, don't compress them too much because they can easily suffocate.

And wipe them down after they have eaten so that any mess doesn't harden on their plumage. They can be messy eaters. 

The dog food is a good emergency food, baby food and seed will be better for them when you can get it.

Cynthia


----------



## PluckyLady (Mar 17, 2005)

Okay... thank you greatly... I'm going to go do that now. I'll keep you posted...


----------



## PluckyLady (Mar 17, 2005)

I'm back... I had some success! First I tried feeding the sicker one... I fed it a bit... I then noticed it's crop (before, I couldn't seem to see it) - I noticed a whole bunch of seeds in it! I could also feel them (like a bean bag)... I think I didn't notice before because I wasn't looking in the right spot, or it is kind of thick/hard (not really hard)... it's not really squishy but I can move the seeds around when I massage it. Should it be softer? So... I put him/her back because I was worried I might make it too full. Maybe it's not drinking enough water?

Then... I took the healthier one... I had alot of trouble. I think I cut the hole to big. I tried to put it's beak in the hole but he/she would have none of it... and it kept going into it's nostrils. I had to force most of it in... but I didn't do it roughly. I would open it's mouth and kind of put the open tip of the baggie into the back of it's mouth... then I'd squeeze some in. I did this over and over for a long time. I am positive I got at least a table-spoon in. I found it very hard to do (they really hated it) but at least it did work!

I'm so glad I got food into them!!!! How often should I do this? And... the one that is eating seed... should I keep putting some of this dog food in him/her? Should I leave the seed in thier house (that's what I've been doing)? I also made sure to wipe them down after to get all the food off. Oh... and I also noticed there is much more green liquidy poop when I went to feed them... I'm hoping that changes with this food.

Oh... and don't worry about both of you (Brad and Cynthia) posting at the same time... I'm just very glad I have two great pigeon people to help me out. If it wasn't for you two (and others that have posted), I wouldn't have a clue what to do and try. So THANK YOU!

Also... is it possible I can email one of you the pics? Maybe you can post them (since I can't seem to do so) or just look at them. I just want someone who knows about pigeons to check them out and tell me what they think. Please let me know.

Again.... THANK YOU sooooo much. I will be on here for a bit...


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Well, your update sounds promising These supplemental feedings cannot hurt if that is what you're asking. Just remember to take things SLOW while feeding them to ensure that you don't cause them to choke or aspirate on the food. Yes, most definitely leave the seed dish out for them. They need to see it and get used to pecking at seeds. Feed them as you think necessary, just remembering that they can't go for very long without some kind of food. They could be starting to peck at the seed but it's also important that you are around to witness them actually eating it. Young pigeons will sometimes peck at seeds but not actually swallow them, therefore the act is useless. You can send pictures to me if you want, . If you send them quickly I will post them. I'm rather tired though and heading to bed soon so if not me, then try another moderator. Go to the "current moderator list, check who's online and ask them


----------



## PluckyLady (Mar 17, 2005)

Brad, I sent you the pics to your email... I noticed though (in my sent items) that the pics do not match my description (they are shown in the wrong order)... so if anyone has questions to what the pics are... please ask me. Thank you.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Pluckylady, 

I got your pics, thanks! If I didn't know better, I'd say these are domestic birds. Anyone care to offer an opinion on this? However, these birds look in fairly good shape albeit the one has a nasty looking head. Definitely siblings though. Here are the pictures everyone. I don't see anything wrong with the foot. The head is dubious, not sure what has happened there. They are very sweet though. Plucky lady, you're doing a fabulous job with these young birds and it all might sound overwhelming, but it's not really that bad. Everyone, please offer any assistance to PL as I'm going to bed now before I lose my focus. Been up for 24 hours nearly.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Two more pics....


----------



## PluckyLady (Mar 17, 2005)

Thank you so much for posting them... The yellow on the damaged head is poop... if anyone is wondering... but it is healing slowly. I still don't know why it doesn't move around much though. If anyone has any questions or advice.... please ask or let me know. Oh... and domesticated means that they were someone's pets? How do you know?

Thank you.....


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

PluckyLady said:


> Thank you so much for posting them


You're most welcome.



PluckyLady said:


> Oh... and domesticated means that they were someone's pets? How do you know?
> Thank you.....


Their colouring is not usual for two wild pigeons. Their feet look almost black and that is NOT normal for feral pigeons either. Feral/wild pigeons would have red feet.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

By "domestic" I really mean fancy or a breed not of the wild origin. It's hard to say for sure going by these few pictures. However, I've never really seen wild pigeons with this type of colouring pattern. Especially BOTH siblings of a wild pair. The legs and feet are the wrong colour as well. I'm sorry to have to run now Pluckylady but I am truly exhausted now. I hope others will take note of the pictures posted and offer suggestions. What I can tell you though, is it seems that your efforts are working. I'll be back in several hours to check up again and hopefully, you've got things somewhat under control. Keep reading the archives in the board, cyphon out the good from the bad messages and just do your best...that is all anyone can do. Thanks again for the pictures, it makes things much easier and we're all trying to help you as best we can.


----------



## PluckyLady (Mar 17, 2005)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> You're most welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> Their colouring is not usual for two wild pigeons. Their feet look almost black and that is NOT normal for feral pigeons either. Feral/wild pigeons would have red feet.


That's interesting... I wonder why they were outside. I hope someone didn't intentionally "throw" them out. The feet are a really dark brown/grey... what colour are wild pigeons (feathers)? But... then again... most of the pigeons I see around here (we do usually have a bunch that hang around here and there) look kind of like that... they are always blotchy grey/brown. Hopefully... things will turn out for these little guys though. I'm starting to worry that the sicker one might have brain damage or something because of it's head wound... doesn't really move around unless it's trying to get away from my hand. Anyways... I'll be on here on and off... for sure later. I will get that baby food. Thanks again... and anyone PLEASE don't hesitate to offer and advice or questions you may have....


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Good morning Shauna,

The babies look beautiful.

Congratulations of finding the "beanie baby" crop...that is *exactly* what it should feel like. Once I find that effect in a rescue baby's crop I let them continue to feed themselves. This means that you can concentrate on the other baby but also that he can learn to eat by copying his sibling.

I would wash the injured head gently and have a look at what has happened to it. It looks as if he was bullied and pecked at. Sometimes this just leads to feather loss but there could be an injury there. If there is it should be washed with warm water or preferably strile saline (you can buy that at a pharmacy, it would be with eye care products) and smear on a bit of antibacterial cream.

Well done, those babies look well on the way to recovery.

Cynthia


----------



## PluckyLady (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi... I got the green pea baby food tonight and fed it to them... mainly the one that's not eating the seed. I'm hoping I'm giving it enough or not too much... I think I got it to eat about 1/3 of the jar at the very most... the jar is 128ml. I've been trying to get the other one (that's eating seed) to drink... he/she does drink a bit when I dip it's beak in... but I don't know if it's drinking on it's own. How do I know if it's not getting enough water?

And, how do I know when the healthier one (that's not eating seed) needs more food? Can anyone give me an estimate of about how many feeding times there should be in a day?

Oh... and, Cynthia, I did try to wash the wounded head last night (Thurs.). I used just warm water and my finger... that's how I realized that parts of the scab were starting to come off. How often should I clean it with water? And, for the antibacterial, can I use polysporin? I think that's all I have. I also sprinkled seed on a towel when they were out, and I noticed the one that doesn't eat seed was picking up the seeds but it looked like he/she was just spitting them out.

Yet some more questions! 

I was wondering about the many feathers that are missing from the sicker one... will they grow back? And, is it still normal that it sits most of the time?

Also... I brought them out and put them on a big towel on my bed... I noticed that the healthier one pecks at the other's head and face (the one with the head wound)... is this okay? It seems to go for it's tiny feathers by the beak and eyes. Do I have to separate them?

I think that's all for now! I'm so sorry about all the many questions... I hope someone can answer them though. Thank you again... I will keep you posted.

Oh... and... lol (sorry!)... Brad, you were saying the feet should be red? Well, the healthier one has sort of red and dark brownish/grey feet... they weren't in the pics. Just thought I'd let you know that little detail! How red should they be? Anyways....

THANK YOU... see you later.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Shauna,

Polysporin will be fine. Wash the wound and apply the polysporin at least twice a day or if it gets dirty.

I would feed between 30 and 40ml/cc three times a day. From what you say it took about 40ml in that first feed so that is probably the right quantity. 120ml a day. You have to ensure that the crop empties over night.

Does the healthy pigeon peck aggressively at the other one and remove feathers, or does it preen it? Your description sounds more like preening, which is affectionate and comforting.

Young pigeons pick up seeds and drop them when they are learning to eat. It is a good sign that he is doing this.

The lost feathers will grow back but the scab will have to heal first. He will look flat headed for a time.

I am pretty certain that the pigeon that is eating is drinking as well. It would not be able to digest the seed without water. Watch it next time it eats, it should drink shortly after eating. Mine all love to have fresh water before roosting.

Cynthia


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

Wow nice pair of birds cynthia. I love the colours, weird thing is i normally dont see feral pigeons with such nice colors! where did you find them? It will be fun to have them when they grow up and make childern that is if its hen and cock.

anyways...

good luck with your birds

Elvis


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Plucky Lady, 

The lost and missing feathers will grow back yes. Hopefully the ones on the weaker babies head will as well. They sit a lot because they are young pigeons. They aren't quite strong enough at the age yet where they will start walking around. They have also been through quite an ordeal and weaker. 

The feet and legs of a wild pigeon are really red pink but in young pigeons they are less so. In your pictures, they almost look black. It's really hard to say though if they are domestic or wild for sure. It doesn't make any difference though in terms of feeding or needs. How are they doing today?


----------



## PluckyLady (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi... things are looking up today! I've decided to give them just temporary names so I can talk about them easier... instead of say the sicker one and the healthier one... for now I've named them Bip and Bop... lol. The healthier one is Bip and the bald one is Bop. I've also decided to just use "he" when describing them... it's easier! Which reminds me... how do I know what sex they are?

So... I've fed Bip two feedings of 30ml baby green pea food so far. It takes a very very long time! I started using a syringe that I had for my dog a long time ago... it's very small - only holds 1ml... so I do 30 of those. It takes longer but is easier and less messy. I think tomorrow or Monday I will do 40ml.
But it also depends on if he starts eating the seed. Because... guess what?! I had them both out on my coffee table (on some towels)... and i sprinkled seed here and there... I watched Bip pick them up and spit them out... he was also watching Bop eat... then I noticed some of the seeds weren't being spit back out... Bip was eating about 1 out of 10 seeds!!!! I was very happy about that.

Also... Bop's scab has completely come off... it looks great! He's beautiful and bald! And... Bop is also standing up much more today... when they were out... he was just walking around and cleaning himself.

I had them both out for about 2 hours... most of the time they would just stand around, clean themselves, and stretch alot... then they'd lay down for awhile. This is the first time I've had them out and about for longer than 20 min. I think I was just so worried before about harming them. Don't worry, I put all my other beasts away for that time! I also noticed that neither og them deank any water when they were out. They were interesting to watch though... I think it's because they are really coming around now. I also moved them to my biggest kennel, which is a size large I think - I thought they'd like that since they are more mobile now.

Oh... and to answer your question Cynthia... I'm not sure if it's agressive pecking. Bip does grab hold of a little feather once in awhile but doesn't get it out... and he was also picking at the scab alot before. I noticed that, when they're both out, Bip will sometimes run at Bop and peck at his face/head... but this is usually only when I put Bop down after holding him for a moment. I hope that answers your question or explains it better so you can assess it. Do you want me to take a pic of Bop's head? It looks almost totally healed now.

Anyways... I've got to go but thank you very much for answering my questions! You guys are awsome! I will be back on here later tonight (late) and will keep you posted.

Oh... and elvis... I'm not sure if you meant me when you asked where the birds were found... but I found them in Sunnyside... which is close to Kensington... in the N.W.

Talk to you soon!


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Congrats on your little seed eaters it sounds like they are getting the hang of it. I'm sure if you put a seed dish in their kennel for them they may show interest.
Like the names and the little guys are adorable.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

HI plucky lady, 


Good, positive update earlier...thanks. Just keep supplementing the feedings of the birds as often as you can. Keep the seed dish out and they will get more curious with each passing day. They are probably eating some of it and getting accustomed to swallowing the seeds. The baby food with water added to it should be providing sufficient liquids as well, and they are probaby drinking somewhat on their own too. You're doing a great job. Looking forward to your next update.


----------



## PluckyLady (Mar 17, 2005)

Thank you... but I wouldn't have been able to do it without you guys! I know Bop is eating alot of seed for sure and I also, finally, saw him drinking tonight. I still haven't seen Bip drink though... but I'm sure he must be. I fed him once more this evening... now, of course, they are in bed and snoozing. They just love cleaning themselves and stretching when they're out. Anyways... I'll give you my next update tomorrow (or I guess today). See you later... Thanks.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi PL, 

Thanks again for your update. These two pigeons are young but not totally helpless, you have that on your side. They are just at that age where they would normally be starting the weaning process. I'm up late tonight on my weekends off, so if you have any other questions, I'm all ears.


----------



## PluckyLady (Mar 17, 2005)

I have great news! Bip is now eating a TON of seeds! So... now, they are both eating on their own... I also saw them drinking alot today. It's amazing how much better they are doing than when I first brought them in... it's a cool experience! It's like they are normal birds now  I can't thank everyone enough for helping me out with these little guys... I would never have known how to bring them back to health on my own. THANK YOU soooo very much... you are all truly wonderful! I will keep you posted on their progress.

Right now I'm just trying to figure out how I can possibly keep them... I know I shouldn't because I don't really have the space that they deserve... plus, I just don't have room for them. I've grown attached to them though. But... I know that I'm not doing anything right away (especially releasing them... they can't even fly and it's too cold). If I had a house... I'd keep them for sure. Anyways... if anyone's got suggestions as to the future of these guys and the options I have, please let me know.

Thank you... talk to you later!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi PL, 

That's really excellent news today! Sounds like they are well on their way now to becoming self sufficient. Thanks for taking care of them like you have. Email me some more pics when you get a chance and I'll post them for you.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Pluckylady,

Just some notes for your liesure...

As for Columbiformes, or at least in general for their
Babys older than sheer hatchlings, such as the two beautiful ones you have now!

...as for what to feed them, one may use some
wholesome
Brand of
people-baby (instant, dry in-a-box type, buy at any store, flake-Cereal, and or a little old-time plain Graham
Crackers dissolved in just enough ( allways, fresh, pure)
Water or Grain Milks so called, ( I think, non-soy, being
best if 'plain', no
carageenan or other additives or sweeteners in them ) with some fresh ground ( comes in little bags that way anyway in health food sections of stores) 
Flax Seed added to 
other wholesome bagged Bird Seeds, Water, a little (say a good teaspoon per Bird per day ) fine Granite or
other
medium-fine 'sand' size clean
crushed Stone or Oyster Shell as for 'grit' ( Birds having
Gizzards as their
method of mastication, require small stones or crushed Sea
Shells for the muscles
of their Gizzards to in effect, squeeze against their
intaken Food, to masticate their food as it is on it's
way from their Crop to their Stomachs)...some light
Vitamines and Mineral suppliment maybe, in tiny quantities to
their
scale, a little pinch of
powdered Kelp, dried Sea Weed or Purple Dulce, a little
pinch of Brewer's
Yeast, a little pinch of powdered 'Greens' of some
kind...some aromatic Fennel Seeds maybe, with the whole
warmed nicely
on the Stove
and
homogeneously stirred, cooled to about some ways less than
body or 'wrist' temperature, and made about like a semi-thick
Soup, fed to them while still gently warm or tepid anyway...and made fresh twice-a-day for several feedings
each batch, refridgerated between feedings, and warmed for
each occasion.

And, for them, for the Columbiforms, unless one use a Syringe and Catheter, one must have some
method which accomidates
approximating how they need to insert their soft little
Beaks
into their parent's throat...and one may do this (if less
than
tidily) useing the
hollow side of a supple old fashioned Rubber or Plastic
People-Baby-Bottle-Nipple for them to insert their Beaks into, or, better yet, by deftly, making a little (at
most, little-finger tip diameter, long as it's last joint
sized) 'pocket'
of a ( maybe 5 inch by 5 inch for a nice flange)
piece of Sandwhich-Wrap, held in such a way, in top of one's
curled
index finger and thumb root, kinda like making a little "o",
that they will find
agreeable, for inserting their Beaks into it from the top of
one's gentle finger made "O" shape...as one is holding it so there are sides
for them to feel
their Beak against.


...while letting one's hold be soft and yielding, and
making
sure the 'pocket' of Saran-Wrap or the likes is not too
deep. Where, as they insert their Beak, one softly massages
this against their opening-and-closeing Beak with the finger
tips of one's other hand, from underneath one's cirlcled "o"
of enclose, and one may also, gently, sort of
raise
and lower it a little which motion they will follow and
which is something their parents would tend to do also.

This is easy to learn to do, and they love it! - and it is fairly tidy too, for all concerned. discard the piece of Saran Wrap if it gets too messy and have otyhers on hand ready to go for each feeding.

They
tend to be very excited and enthusiastic with feeding times
and flap their
wings a great deal while "whhheeeking" ( squeaking, as it
were...) and one keeps the size of the food filled 'pocket'
the size of one's little finget's last joint, so as the Baby
eats that amount, both you and they may take a little
breather for a moment, and then do the other baby, and so on for a few more rounds to each one, refilling the little well of course, each time, or
whatever is right for
their crop's capacity at whatever age they are at for that meal time. They like
to be stuffed, too...but only to the right degree of
course...or it can harm or be uncomfortable for them.

Dry Seeds hydrate in their Crops and expand, so one muct remember never to feed them too much, because the Seeds we feed them will expand in their Crops as they absorb Water.

Crops should not feel too firm when checked at odd times for fullness or emptyness, and if they do feel semi-fullish and firm, then the Birds likely need to have a drink of water. They will soon learn to drink by having their Beaks gently directed by the tip, into a little cup of tepid Water. Try not to offer them cold Water as it is not pleasant for them to drink it at that age.

They are very
enthusiastic eaters, and, once developed enough, are very
persistant and energetic about it, too. These Birds make
various 'squeaking' sounds kind of like "whhheeeeek! -
whhheeeeek!" - with
various inflections for emphasis, and will vigorously probe with their Beaks seeking the find the method their Parents used to do, or, to accept enthusiastically, one's little 'well' as one may learn to do for them...at this age, traditionally, they are called 'squeakers'.


Good luck!

Phil


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

It is also very protective of the other one... many times when I've put my hand in to move the sicker one, this one will try to attack my hand. 

Pigeons are very protective of their territory.They veiw the hand as a seperate entity from you as the person it knows.

As for eating... it doesn't seem like either of them are eating at all. I can't go pick up some of that food until this evening... is there any way I can get them to eat? Try the black sunflower seeds.They are crazy about them

My biggest problem right now is that one, or both, of them keep pooping in the water... I never knew a bird could poop that much. Yes, it is a wonder! Something they cannot control, though I have read here that one can train them to take care of their business on the paper.You can maybe position their water cups away from the area they perch.The water containers should be checked often though.I suggest you also throw away uneaten seeds the next day.



I also changed the cloth bedding for shredded news paper.... it is much better.Good...they seem to like the shredded liners.Makes them feel at home. I line the bottom of his quarters with fresh paper daily and then layer it with the shreadded stuff.He moves it about to make a corner nest.



I have one more question... I've got 4 cats and the 1 dog... can they catch anything from these birds? I would be more concerned about keeping the birds away from the cats.Make sure the kitties cannot claw their ways inside the cage.Cat scratches and even the slightest bite is deadly to birds.cleaning and washing of your hands of course is a good healthy plan to follow for their and your well being of course. 
 
By the way, my apologies for not placing the quotes in proper form.It is almost time to go to work, but I wanted to contribute something. More help should be on the way, and keep us all posted!


----------



## PluckyLady (Mar 17, 2005)

The birds are still doing great... eating alot! They seem to flap their wings much more now (when they're out). I emailed you more pics Brad... thank you 

I noticed that sometimes they like to drink some water and then spray it out every where... lol... it's rather amusing! Also... there are some small feathers starting to grow out of certain areas on Bop's head. It's also neat to see that they are both getting their own distinct markings... Bop is darker than Bip now (especially his chest and beak). And, I noticed that they get very curious and calm when I talk to them... they just kind of sit there and watch me.
I moved their water bowl to the middle of the kennel this evening because I noticed they like to lay beside it and then drink from it once in a while... so I'll see how that goes (if they spill it everywhere or not).

Anyways... that's what's happening over here! Things are looking up! Thank you again... and I'll see you later.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi PL, 

Just got your pics and here they are Bop's head looks MUCH better like you said. They are both looking very good now. I also notice the feet look much more reddish in some of the new pictures so it must have just been the other pics that made them look black. Thanks for the update, pictures and for caring for these little sweethearts


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

And a couple more pictures....


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

Brad how do you send over 100kb files in one post?

i cannot do so? why?


Elvis


----------



## PluckyLady (Mar 17, 2005)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Hi PL,
> 
> Just got your pics and here they are Bop's head looks MUCH better like you said. They are both looking very good now. I also notice the feet look much more reddish in some of the new pictures so it must have just been the other pics that made them look black. Thanks for the update, pictures and for caring for these little sweethearts


Thank you for posting the pics Brad  You're awsome! Oh... and the wierd thing is, is that Bip has those sort of red feet... but Bop's are black (the feet pics that I sent you before were all his). Their feet sort of match their beaks it seems. And... I also forgot to mention in my last update that there's been absolutely no green poop today! The poops looks like they're suppose to... whoo hoo!

Oh... and I was wondering what it means when they flap their wings for a long time... every time, when I first bring them out of the kennel, they both flap their wings continuously and rapidly for about 30 seconds. Are they trying to fly? I've noticed that when they do this (especially today) they actually look like they're lifting up a bit... they are kind of on their toes but don't actually get off the ground. It's neat to watch - and they sure create quite the wind!

Anyways... I will let you know how they're doing. Again... I thank you so much for posting the pics... have a great day!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Shauna,

You're most welcome about the pics. I'm so thrilled for you as well to hear that the poops have stabolized now Everything sounds just as it should be. The flapping or "helicoptering" that they are doing is completely normal. This is just pigeon's idea of exercise. Young birds do it especially when they are developing their flight muscles but older birds will do this as well. As for the feet, that is still odd then that the one has black feet. I think they will gradually turn more red later on down the road however. 

Thanks for the update and new pictures. Thanks for taking these two youngins under YOUR wing


----------



## PluckyLady (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi... the pigeons are still doing great! They are eating and drinking... and just being normal. I did have a question though... is it normal for them to just eliminate water rather than poop? I notice today, and bit last night, that sometimes when they poop... not much poop comes out - just mainly water. It's not all the time... they are still pooping normal... just, once in a while it's water.

And... do I need to worry about space yet? I let them out twice a day for a couple hours each time so they can stretch, flap, and walk around. The rest of the time they're in the kennel... I'm just worried that they will need more room soon (which I don't have).

Thank you for your praise on me taking these little guys in... but, I couldn't just leave them out there! LOL My family and friends think I'm crazy.

Anyways... Thank you and I'll keep you posted!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Shauna, 

Thanks again for the update. Yes, sometimes pigeons will just eliminate fluids. It depends on how much they are drinking and perhaps not eating. Just make sure they are eating well and consistantly on their own. 

For right now, it is fine that they are let out for 2 hours a day to flap and run around. They wouldn't be going all that far yet anyways if they were raised by their real parents. However, you will soon have to think about what you are going to do with them. Whether you can keep them as indoor pets and set up a more appropriate pen or cage and still allowing them a few hours of unrestrained freedom per day. They still have a bit to go anyways before you have to decide what you're going to do. But PLEASE, whatever you do, don't just release them once you think they are old enough and flying well enough. These pigeons haven't had the proper guidance of a parent bird or flock. They will not know how to forage properly in the wild and perhaps are much too tame. We will cross this bridge a bit later but for now, all is well


----------



## PluckyLady (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi Brad... thank you for your reply. When do you think they will be ready for a change? Like a cage or releasing them? Just wondering about the timeline - how much time I have to figure things out. Do not worry about me releasing them too soon... I would never do that until you guys tell me they're ready. 

The reason why I'm asking is because I have cancer (brain tumors) that have acted up in the last month... I actually had some surgery a couple weeks before I found the pigeons. I know I will have to go back in for surgery in the next couple weeks... I'm just worried about how much the birds will need me at that time... I can still look after them (feeding, letting them out, and cleaning the kennel) but just not as closely as I have in the past week - as I will be fatigued and imobile for the most part(can't go out and about - just sit at home and go for hospital tests)... which is what I've been doing already but, right now, I'm not tired all the time.

My friend, that comes and takes care of my other animals when I'm sick, is scared of the pigeons... she won't go near them unless I'm holding one - although, she will clean their dishes and supply them with fresh food/water but she won't clean their kennel. Is there a way I can get her more comfortable with them (she's mainly scared of the flapping, pooping, and biting/nibbling - she's scared they'll bite her)? I have found no one that will take them on for me. 

Anyways... sorry about all the personal stuff... I just want you to know the situation and why I'm concerned.
If anyone else has suggestions as well... please post them. Thank you again Brad... have a great day! I'm off to bed now!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

HI Shauna,

I am so sorry that you have these health problems!

As long as your friend is prepared to supply the babies with fresh food and water and just keep an eye on them for any general health problems they should be okay during your absence. You can put sawdust at the bottom of their cage and that will absorb the poop and keep them clean enough. A lot of fanciers put a deep layer of sawdust in their loft to keep the pigeons clean for weeks. I also use it in the shelter of my aviary.

If you are not going to keep them then it will be better if they have as little human contact as possible. I would wait until they were eating well on their own, their voices had changed from squeak to honk and the weather was fine before releasing. I would release in a place where there were other pigeons so that they have the protection of the flock , where I was able to provide food and water and where there were few predators (eg not where a hawk is known to hunt or where there are known to be cats prowling).

Cynthia


----------



## PluckyLady (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi Cynthia... thank you for your reply. It's funny that you mentioned the honking thing... early this morning, I heard them squeaking... then, one of them kind of honked and squeaked at the same time! It sounded really weird... lol... almost like a Canada goose! 

Can I buy this sawdust at any regular pet store? I've only seen woodchips, newspaper litter, and corn before.

Also... I forgot to mention in my last post that Bip has been sneezing a bit in the past couple days now. Is this ok? It's not constant... less than 10 times a day.

Anyways... today they are still doing well... I'm so glad I found this site!  You people are wonderful to help people like myself! 

Thank you again... I'll see you later!


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

My bird sneezes..once in a while..espeically after they eat drink or put their heads in something. I think its okay.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Shauna,

I'm so sorry to hear of what you are going through, health-wise. I just want to say that I don't think many people in your situation would have the desire or energy to do what you are doing with the birds. I think you must be a very special and caring person. I want to send you my very best wishes for a successful cure and recovery.

Linda


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear of your health problems.  I'm praying for you.


----------



## PluckyLady (Mar 17, 2005)

My goodness... thank you everyone... for your kind words and wishes.  I wasn't expecting that! 

I'm glad to hear that the sneezing is normal... thank you elvis. 

They are still doing great... they're out right now - just doing their thing. I haven't heard either of them making that honking noise that one made earlier!

Anyways... I'm going to clean their kennel in a bit... then off to bed. I'll be around and checking in. Thank you again!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Woodchips would probably be as good as sawdust as long as they are odorless, I seem to remember some that were hoghly scented and were bad for pigeons. Sawdust does make a lot of mess when they flap their wings. The main thing is that it is something that absorbs the moisture out of poops so that their environment doesn't get too damp and dirty.

Cynthia


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

I believe they only honk if you get close to them. Just like when u hold them at a young age they make that "eee" sound..but usually when im trying to pick up a bird or check on the eggs they honk at me..this usually occurs at the older ages. But its fun to here them start to coo its like a high pitched coo lol.

Elvis


----------



## PluckyLady (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi everyone... so sorry I haven't posted in a while. I haven't been well... but I have great news about the pigeons! On Sunday, I noticed they could get almost a foot of the ground. That's not the really good news though... I finally found a permanent home for them. My sister's friend use to raise domestic pigeons and just recently started again (within the last week)... she raises fantail and another type (can't remember). She lives on an achreage... like my sister.

Anyways... I went there last night with my little pigeons. She has a loft above her barn that the pigeons stay in - it's pretty huge with tons of roosting areas and flying space - with an open window (about 3' x 5') that has chicken wire covering it so they can't get out (otherwise her bulldogs would get them outside), but they can still enjoy the fresh air and sun.

Well... we brought them up to the loft and showed them the food and water - then, for about 5 minutes, they just sort of stood there looking at everything. My sister, her friend, and I went over to the window at the other end (where the other 4 pigeons were roosting above it). Her pigeons were getting feisty with us near... that's when my pigeons noticed them. Bop actually flew over to us and landed on a rafter beside us... watched the other pigeons for a minute... then flew across us to them. I was dumbstruck... lol. I couldn't believe Bop flew! Then, about a minute after that, Bip walked over a few feet... then flew over to Bop and the rest of them. I was so amazed at how quickly they made themselves at home... and that they actually flew!

The other pigeons seemed alright with Bip and Bop... they didn't attack or anything. They would still hang around with eachother... following eachother around. Bip was still letting me pet him and would sit on my finger or arm... Bop isn't as tame because I spent less time holding him to hand feed. One big difference I noticed was that my pigeons were, at least, 2/3 smaller than hers. She also said that she hadn't seen pigeons like these before. She was happy to take them in.

Anyways... I called her today (she lives an hour out of the city I'm in) to see how they were... she said they are already looking like they've lived there awhile. I had a hard time leaving them (I've become quite attached to the little guys)... but was soooo happy to see their reaction to their new home... and, I know I can't keep them... but I can visit them any time I want (her place is right close to my sister's).

It was such an amazing experience to see them fly for the first time... I can't explain it... it just felt really good (like a "kodak moment"... lol).

So... that's my news! I'm really tired right now... so I must go to bed. I will check back here tomorrow to see any replies. Oh... the only bad thing is that I didn't bring my camera to take pics of them in their new home  It was sort of a last minute thing (going there). But I will take pics when I go there (hopefully this weekend)... the lady might take some for me before I go as well. So I will post them when I get them.

Anyways... thank you all so much again for all your kind help. I really mean it... I would've been lost without you guys. You're all WONDERFUL!  See you later...


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

Great news...too lazy to reply its 1:27 am zzzz...........................


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Shauna, 

This is the greatest news and update I've heard in a long, long time! We get people on the board often who find pigeons and try to nuture them back to heath. Some succeed, some don't. However, not often do we hear such a positive outcome and ending to the story. Many times we are left hanging and wondering, "what ever came of _so and so and their birds_" This isn't really an ending to the story because they are starting a new life with other pigeons. They will do well there and it sounds like they will be well taken care of at your sister's friends. I'm so thrilled it all turned out and you were able to save Bip and Bop from that icy grave, find this site and get the information you needed and follow through completely

Well done! Excellent, excellent news!

Shauna, I sincerely hope you will continue to be well and that the doctors will be able get you better and healthy. Please continue to keep us updated about yourself and the pigeons when you have the time.

best regards,


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am so happy for Bip and Bop, it sounds as if they have everything they need for a happy life.

I hope things work out well for you too. Take care of yourself.

Cynthia


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Shauna, I'm so glad you were able to find a wonderful home for Bip and Bop. I know you'll miss them, but I'm sure they will be happy with their new flock and it's wonderful that you will be able to visit them. Take good care of yourself and I hope you will check in on the forum once in awhile so we know how you are doing. You're still in my prayers.

-Cathy


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Shauna,

I'm so happy for you that things worked out so well.....please stay in touch with us here to let us know how the birds and especially -you- are doing. 

Best wishes
Linda


----------



## PluckyLady (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi everyone... thank you for all your replies and wishes!  I talked to my sister yesterday... she said that Bip and Bop are doing great - when she was there, in the morning, they were all sitting on the floor - basking in the sunlight by the window. 

I am hoping to go there tomorrow or Monday... but I can't say for sure. I will get pictures though, at some point, and get them posted up here. Oh... and the pigeons that are there already, they are Indian Fantail and Frill-Back pigeons.

And, I'm doing alright... thank you. 

And.... please remember that you guys were a huge part of why these birds survived! I know I did all the work but I couldn't have done it without you... THANK YOU. I wish I could repay you some how!

Anyways... I will keep you posted - checking in once in a while as well. Thank you again... for everything... take care.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you for the great news, Shauna.
Those are some lucky babies.
I hope you are feeling better. Please check in once in a while.

Best wishes

Reti


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

good news, lucky birds

elvis


----------

